# The Peanut Butter Thread



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 12, 2010)

Expanding on an idea from CastingPearls...

Here is the PEANUT BUTTER THREAD

All things peanut butter related, pictures of it, eating it, recipes featuring it, cooking with it... etc.

Since Chaz' love of PB started it and this picture is a result, we'll begin with...








Let's have fun!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 12, 2010)

<subscribes>


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 12, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> <subscribes>



LOL! Dang that was fast!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 12, 2010)

This is my favorite. However, the company may have gone out of business. Pray for us, please.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 12, 2010)

That is a seriously sexxy pic, OWA. *whew* (fans self)

I love peanut butter and can eat it by the spoonful. I'm on a Nutella kick at the moment, but I'll get back to the PB soon enough.

In homage to Elvis, the fabulous peanut butter and banana sandwich:






My favorite: Nutter Butter cookies.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 12, 2010)

OMG. I think I just came. <lights cigarette>


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 12, 2010)

Whew, 'scuse me. I need to get some milk.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 12, 2010)

I love Nutter Butter cookies! :eat2:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 12, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> This is my favorite. However, the company may have gone out of business. Pray for us, please.



I'm so sorry Lainey according to nibble.com PBLoco officially went out of business earlier this year. We HAVE to find you something just as awesome pronto!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 12, 2010)

I can't say I'll miss PB Loco. I ordered from them once, and (1) they sent me the wrong kind of peanut butter, (2) the peanut butter they sent was so-so at best, and (3) for what you got, it was really expensive. They specialized in variously flavored peanut butters; I suspect the idea was to cover up the fact that the peanut butter itself wasn't the best.  But then, I'm spoiled: I live in an area where peanuts are a major crop, and I can get my peanut butter freshly roasted and ground. So I'm a purist: I don't want any additives or flavorings to get between me and my peanut butter!:eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 12, 2010)

Too bad, about that good Doctor. I was always deliriously happy with everything I got and I'm an inveterate foodie.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 12, 2010)

If I could marry this thread, I would. 

My big peanut butter event of the weekend was a beautiful fluffernutter sandwich yesterday. :happy:


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 12, 2010)

Three syllables: *Do-Si-Do*


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 12, 2010)

All I know is that my husband only demands that three things be in the house at all times : Sam Adams beer, coffee with half and half, and crunchy peanut butter. He eats a PBJ every morning for breakfast and the only snack he eats off schedule is spoonfuls of peanut butter. His birthday cake is one that I make with devils food boxed cake and homemade peanutbutter frosting that tastes just like a funny bone. 

And BTW, right now I have about ten 40 oz. jars of crunchy peanut butter in my house in our hurricane kit. Larry must always have peanut butter available. And yes, we did bring a jar with us on vacation.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 12, 2010)

My local dairy store makes a peanut butter shake that is to die for...they start with a vanilla base but add in TONS of peanut butter and then milk (I always ask for chocolate milk, but they do white milk too). It's simple but it is divine. It is such a satisfying treat--seriously, it's sort of calming and homey and the protein and sugar give such a boost!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 12, 2010)

Peanut Butter & Honey sandwiches have long been a staple for me. I need to get a small jar of crunchy though to mix things up every so often.

I've been meaning to make myself an Elvis, but never seem to get around to it.  Oh, and when I do it, it will also get bacon on it.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 12, 2010)

Additionally, I run the fanlisting for peanut butter cookies. Join up if you like, it isn't a mail list or anything, just a place to sign your name if you LOVE peanut butter cookies.

http://loves.fourfourfour.info/pbcookies/


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 12, 2010)

My PB of the moment is a crunchy version from Trader Joe's with roasted peanuts and flaxseed. It's salty and delicious.

The best though is the fresh stuff in bulk a co-ops and Whole Foods, you can smell it an aisle over.

ETA: Can we talk about other nut butters or does this need to be a purist thread? Cause I can wax poetic on the virtues of almond butter anytime.


----------



## imfree (Sep 13, 2010)

At our house, Tenn. Loop Ranch, we do the hard stuff,
simple PB just won't do. Yep, pure unsalted peanuts! 

View attachment Peanuts unsalted.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 13, 2010)

activistfatgirl said:


> My PB of the moment is a crunchy version from Trader Joe's with roasted peanuts and flaxseed. It's salty and delicious.
> 
> The best though is the fresh stuff in bulk a co-ops and Whole Foods, you can smell it an aisle over.
> 
> ETA: Can we talk about other nut butters or does this need to be a purist thread? Cause I can wax poetic on the virtues of almond butter anytime.


It's a nut, it's spreadable, I'll accept it.It will be informative for those who may have never known/thought about other types. 



imfree said:


> At our house, Tenn. Loop Ranch, we do the hard stuff, simple PB just won't do. Yep, pure unsalted peanuts!


This is the Peanut Butter thread young man! *PEANUT BUTTER!* You will not deter this thread about your nuts unless it's in the crunchy style butter format - got that buster!


----------



## imfree (Sep 13, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> It's a nut, it's spreadable, I'll accept it.It will be informative for those who may have never known/thought about other types.
> 
> 
> This is the Peanut Butter thread young man! *PEANUT BUTTER!* You will not deter this thread about your nuts unless it's in the crunchy style butter format - got that buster!



Ooooo!!!, I'm outta here, then!!! Hey, since when is 55 y.o.
(and failed to grow up) considered young, any way? I'm glad you
made clear what type of nuts you were referring to!

:smitten: ya' Raiv, n won't derail or wreck this thread any more.:bow:


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 13, 2010)

D_A_Bunny said:


> All I know is that my husband only demands that three things be in the house at all times : Sam Adams beer, coffee with half and half, and crunchy peanut butter.



Your hubs has good taste! All my favorites, too.



Rebecca said:


> My local dairy store makes a peanut butter shake that is to die for...they start with a vanilla base but add in TONS of peanut butter and then milk (I always ask for chocolate milk, but they do white milk too). It's simple but it is divine. It is such a satisfying treat--seriously, it's sort of calming and homey and the protein and sugar give such a boost!



That sounds delicious. The fact that you actually have a place called a dairy store where, I assume, they sell mostly dairy items, tickles me to no end.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 13, 2010)

4 cups white sugar
1 (12 fluid ounce) can evaporated milk
1 cup butter
1 cup crunchy peanut butter
1 (7 ounce) jar marshmallow creme

Butter a 9x13 inch baking dish, line with wax paper, and set aside. Butter a 3 quart saucepan. 
Place buttered saucepan over medium heat, and combine sugar, evaporated milk and 1 cup butter. Heat to between 234 and 240 degrees F on your candy thermometer. 
Remove from heat and stir in peanut butter and marshmallow creme. Beat vigorously until smooth. Pour quickly into prepared baking dish.
Let cool completely before cutting into squares.


----------



## nugget34 (Sep 13, 2010)

some good recipes here

http://www.peanutbutterlovers.com/


----------



## Weeze (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm sorry, I'm a peanut butter brat. I get fresh organic peanut butter from the farmers market I work at on the weekends. I won't go back to anything else


----------



## qwertyman173 (Sep 13, 2010)

Peanut Butter Kit Kat Chunky.

The greatest chocolate bar ever. 

Shame they don't make them anymore


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 13, 2010)

Peanut butter buckeyes melt in your mouth. They are edible sex.

Look at that. You know you want it.


----------



## imfree (Sep 13, 2010)

Sorry I'm back, but I couldn't help myself. I remembered this 
group's name and *HAD* to post a song in this, of all 
unlikely threads!!! I'm a real stinker, I know.

The Peanut Butter Conspiracy-Then Came Love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAfUM41FkZ8


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 13, 2010)

Holy shit a peanut butter thread!

I friggin' love peanut butter. True story. I am constantly either making peanut butter based desserts, just eating peanut butter, or eating various peanut butter sandwiches. I go through a container of peanut butter a week, like clockwork.

I love me some peanut butter.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 15, 2010)

3 Tbsp soy sauce
2 Tbsp rice vinegar
1/2 tsp hot pepper flakes
2 Tbsp sugar
1/2 cup creamy peanut butter
1 tsp sesame oil
1/2 tsp powdered ginger
1/2 cup vegetable broth (or chicken broth)
8 oz. linguine or lo mein noodles
chopped green onions

While the noodles are cooking, combine everything else except the onions in a saucepan and simmer, stirring, until it slightly thickens. Let the mixture cool slightly. Drain the cooked noodles, rinse them under cold water, and drain again, then put them into a bowl and toss with the sauce. Serve at room temperature, garnished with chopped green onions.


----------



## JeanC (Sep 15, 2010)

Mmmmmmmm.... peanut butter......<drool!>

I love to make my own. I buy salted roasted peanuts in bulk and run them thru my food processor. Then I add a blend of oil (either olive or just plain veggie oil) and roasted sesame oil until the right consistency. It isn't real creamy, but it isn't so crunchy that I don't like it. I use it in lots of recipes and hubby likes peanut butter and banana sandwiches (ick  ).

There is a candy I like to make (haven't tried it yet with my homemade PB) that is peanut butter, honey and powdered sugar. Mix together, roll into a stick shape about 1 inch diameter, wrap in foil after sprinkling with more powdered sugar and then pop in the freezer to set. Take out, slice and you've got homemade Bit O'Honey candy (at least flavor-wise, not texture, still insanely yummy  ).


----------



## imfree (Sep 15, 2010)

This thread needs an Elvis quote:

Ah, gimmie uh peenut butter n nanna sammitge.-Elvis Presley


----------



## smithnwesson (Sep 15, 2010)

Do any of ya'll dog owners ever 'peanut butter' them?

Ya stick two fingers into the peanut butter jar and pull out a big glob. You pry your dog's mouth open and stick the above mentioned glob into his (her) upper palate.

It's not animal abuse, they (at least mine) seem to enjoy it.

Yeah, I know. I need psychotherapeutic intervention. 

- Jim


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Sep 15, 2010)

Mine loved the Blue Dog Bakery peanut butter cookies. Anytime I see a box of them, I start crying. 

I miss my babies.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 16, 2010)

smithnwesson said:


> Do any of ya'll dog owners ever 'peanut butter' them?
> 
> Ya stick two fingers into the peanut butter jar and pull out a big glob. You pry your dog's mouth open and stick the above mentioned glob into his (her) upper palate.
> 
> ...



I have used peanut butter in the past to coat a pill to get them to eat it. However I would be reluctant to do what you describe because I would fear them choking on it if it was a really big glob. Plus, I only allow utensils in the peanut butter jar. 

PS, if your dogs like PB, you should give them a taste of cream cheese, mine like that too.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Sep 16, 2010)

Peanut butter M&Ms. A gift from the gods.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 17, 2010)

*Peanut Butter Balls*

1 cup peanut butter
1 cup honey
2 cups powdered milk
1 1/2 cups crushed cornflakes, or 1 1/2 cups chopped pecans or 1 cup powdered sugar

Mix peanut butter, honey and milk together to form very thick mixture.
Roll out in small balls about the size of a walnut. Roll in crushed cornflakes, nuts, or powdered sugar.
Place on wax paper and refrigerate.

--Paula H. Deen


----------



## Dmitra (Sep 17, 2010)

One day I had a huge craving for Reese's Peanut Butter Cups but didn't want to go to the store so just broke up a Hershey bar and used regular creamy PB as a dip. Simple but yummmmmm, especially as the PB isn't as overly sweet as in the cups. :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 17, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> *Peanut Butter Balls*
> 
> 1 cup peanut butter
> 1 cup honey
> ...


I'm thinking that if I omit the cornflakes and dip in chocolate shell, I could make my own buckeyes! mmmm..


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 17, 2010)

http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/food/the-best-pb-for-your-j-2388520/


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 17, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm thinking that if I omit the cornflakes and dip in chocolate shell, I could make my own buckeyes! mmmm..



They certainly wouldn't last any longer.


----------



## GTAFA (Sep 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93hxKtd4CdA


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 17, 2010)

1 cup creamy peanut butter
1 stick butter, at room temperature
2 cups powdered sugar, sifted
3 - 4 tablespoons milk
2 teaspoons vanilla

Place the peanut butter and butter in a large mixing bowl. Blend with an electric mixer on low speed until fluffy. Add powdered sugar, 3 tablespoons milk, and vanilla. Blend with the mixer on low speed until the sugar is well combined. Increase speed to medium and beat until light and fluffy. Blend in up to 1 tablespoon milk if the frosting seems too stiff.

Use at once.

--Anne Byrn, Cake Mix Doctor


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 18, 2010)

1 cup light brown sugar, packed
1/3 cup milk
1/4 cup light corn syrup
1 tablespoon butter or margarine
1/4 cup peanut butter
vanilla ice cream, enough for 4 parfait glasses
crushed peanut brittle or chopped peanuts

In a medium saucepan over medium heat, combine brown sugar, milk, corn syrup, and butter. 
Cook, stirring constantly, until sugar dissolves and butter melts. Remove from heat. 
Add peanut butter and beat with mixer or whisk until smooth; let cool thoroughly. 
In parfait glasses, alternate layers of ice cream and cooled peanut butter sauce, beginning and ending with the ice cream. Top with crushed peanut brittle or chopped peanuts. 

Enjoy


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Sep 18, 2010)

Peanut Butter & Co
I want to go to their sandwich shop. I love White Chocolate Wonderful which reminds me a tad of fluffernutters. But when I got a FB message today about their bagels with PB, vanilla cream cheese, and apples... OMG.... I about got in the car right then and there.







I grew up on the PB swirl ice cream from the local dairy, too. Divine with the pretzel cones they had.

[For you nut butter lovers... I happen to not like ones with absolutely no salt, so I found this light salt one by Kettle Foods. Wonderful!]


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 18, 2010)

Sweet Tooth said:


> Peanut Butter & Co
> I want to go to their sandwich shop. I love White Chocolate Wonderful which reminds me a tad of fluffernutters. But when I got a FB message today about their bagels with PB, vanilla cream cheese, and apples... OMG.... I about got in the car right then and there.
> 
> 
> ...


ooooohhhh...I think I may have found a replacement for the PB Loco that went out of business---THANKS!!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 19, 2010)

I found this recipe ages ago....perfect for a peanut butter thread. They are sooo good!!


1 Cup ground Vanilla Wafers
2 Tablespoons granulated sugar
2 Tablespoons butter
1/8 teaspoon salt

8 oz softened cream cheese
1/4 Cup creamy peanut butter
1/2 Cup sugar
1 egg
2 Tablespoons heavy cream
1/8 teaspoon salt
4 Fun Size Butterfinger Candy Bars, crushed

1 Cup semi sweet chocolate chips
2-3 Tablespoons heavy cream

2 Fun Size Butterfinger, crushed

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Place cookie crumbs, sugar, butter and salt into a bowl; mix to combine. Spoon mixture into bottoms of mini cheese cake pan or mini cupcake pan and press. Bake for 10 minutes and remove from oven.

2. Reduce heat to 300 degrees F. In a stand or electric mixer, beat cream cheese and peanut butter until smooth. Beat sugar, egg, cream and salt until well combined. Slowly stir in crushed Butterfinger. Evenly pour batter over baked crust. Bake for 20-22 minutes or until cheesecake is set. Let cool for 2 hours, then remove from pan.

3. Melt chocolate chips in microwave in 30 second intervals until smooth. Stir in cream until smooth and glossy. If needed, return back to microwave for 15 seconds or so until smooth. Spoon over tops of cakes then sprinkle crushed butterfinger over top. 

View attachment Untitled picture.jpg


----------



## Linda (Sep 19, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I found this recipe ages ago....perfect for a peanut butter thread. They are sooo good!!
> 
> 
> 1 Cup ground Vanilla Wafers
> ...





OMG Kimberly!!!! Will you just make these for me like any good stalker would do. I will even beg if necessary.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Sep 19, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I found this recipe ages ago....perfect for a peanut butter thread. They are sooo good!!
> 
> 
> 1 Cup ground Vanilla Wafers
> ...



oh dear god...


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 20, 2010)

Linda said:


> OMG Kimberly!!!! Will you just make these for me like any good stalker would do. I will even beg if necessary.



I will start my stalking cookery straight away, no begging required 



MizzSnakeBite said:


> oh dear god...



Yes, they are that good, Momma Bird!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 20, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I found this recipe ages ago....perfect for a peanut butter thread. They are sooo good!!



Oh My Goodness!


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 20, 2010)

Just had Two Peanut Butter Sandwiches: One Crunchy And One Smooth.

Not sure which I like better, though, even after 30 odd years of eating peanut butter.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 21, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> Just had Two Peanut Butter Sandwiches: One Crunchy And One Smooth.
> 
> Not sure which I like better, though, even after 30 odd years of eating peanut butter.



This is the normal reaction of a fully actualized devotee of the tao of peanut butter.

To make sharp distinctions between the smooth and the crunchy is to become the victim of dualistic thinking. When distinctions are set aside, it is possible to become one with the peanut butter. This is called the Way of Mr. Peanut.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 21, 2010)

Vanilla Ice Cream
Mrs Robinsons Hot Fudge
Microwaved Peanut butter.


Fill bowl with desired amount of ice cream. Top with melted peanut butter so that the coldness of the ice cream makes it thicken...then add hot fudge till your hearts content.


You're welcome.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Sep 21, 2010)

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> Vanilla Ice Cream
> Mrs Robinsons Hot Fudge
> Microwaved Peanut butter.
> 
> ...



I hate you right now since I have none of the above.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 21, 2010)

Here is a conundrum:

(1) Peanut butter goes beautifully with bananas.
(2) Peanut butter goes beautifully with chocolate.
(3) Chocolate and bananas go beautifully together.

And yet I cannot recall ever seeing a recipe that combined all three. Have you?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 21, 2010)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Here is a conundrum:
> 
> (1) Peanut butter goes beautifully with bananas.
> (2) Peanut butter goes beautifully with chocolate.
> ...



Frozen bananas! I've also seen chocolate, peanut butter, banana cream pie!


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 22, 2010)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> This is the normal reaction of a fully actualized devotee of the tao of peanut butter.
> 
> To make sharp distinctions between the smooth and the crunchy is to become the victim of dualistic thinking. When distinctions are set aside, it is possible to become one with the peanut butter. This is called the Way of Mr. Peanut.



I'll stick with the crunchy on my sandwiches!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 23, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> Just had Two Peanut Butter Sandwiches: One Crunchy And One Smooth.
> 
> Not sure which I like better, though, even after 30 odd years of eating peanut butter.



It depends really, for me, on the recipe. IMO, chunky is best for peanut butter cookies, but I like creamy on a toasted pb&h on wheat.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 23, 2010)

Honey peanut butter, sliced 'nanners and more honey drizzled on toasted potato bread. Yummy.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 23, 2010)

Always always ALWAYS eat your PBJ's with wheat bread. The wheat and peanut butter together gives a complete protein.

Alton Brown is my hero, and has a peanut butter pie recipe I'd love to try. :eat2:
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/peanut-butter-pie-recipe/index.html

Always remember: Peanut butter is your friend. It is proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 23, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Always remember: Peanut butter is your friend. It is proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy.



Perhaps He just wants to stick our jaws together so we'll be quiet for a bit.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 23, 2010)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Here is a conundrum:
> 
> (1) Peanut butter goes beautifully with bananas.
> (2) Peanut butter goes beautifully with chocolate.
> ...



Yeppers.....

*Peanut Butter, Chocolate & Banana Smoothie*

1 peeled banana (recommend freezing first)
3 tablespoons peanut butter (chunky or smooth)
2 tablespoons chocolate syrup
3/4 cup milk or soy milk
Ice, for volume

Add all ingredients to a blender; add ice to your desired level. Blend until smooth.

http://www.foodchannel.com/recipes/72-peanut-butter-chocolate-banana-smoothie


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 24, 2010)

Ill sing you a story of a silly young king
Who played with the world at the end of a string,
But he only loved one single thing --
And that was just a peanut-butter sandwich.

His scepter and his royal gowns,
His regal throne and golden crowns
Were brown and sticky from the mounds
And drippings from each peanut-butter sandwich.

His subjects all were silly fools
For he had passed a royal rule
That all that they could learn in school
Was how to make a peanut-butter sandwich.

He would not eat his sovereign steak,
He scorned his soup and kingly cake,
And told his courtly cook to bake
An extra-sticky peanut-butter sandwich.

And then one day he took a bite
And started chewing with delight,
But found his mouth was stuck quite tight
From that last bite of peanut-butter sandwich.

His brother pulled, his sister pried,
The wizard pushed, his mother cried,
My boys committed suicide
From eating his last peanut-butter sandwich!

The dentist came, and the royal doc.
The royal plumber banged and knocked,
But still those jaws stayed tightly locked.
Oh darn that sticky peanut-butter sandwich!

The carpenter, he tried with pliers,
The telephone man tried with wires,
The firemen, they tried with fire,
But couldnt melt that peanut-butter sandwich.

With ropes and pulleys, drills and coil,
With steam and lubricating oil --
For twenty years of tears and toil --
They fought that awful peanut-butter sandwich.

Then all his royal subjects came.
They hooked his jaws with grapplin chains
And pulled both ways with might and main
Against that stubborn peanut-butter sandwich.

Each man and woman, girl and boy
Put down their ploughs and pots and toys
And pulled until kerack! Oh, joy --
They broke right through that peanut-butter sandwich.

A puff of dust, a screech, a squeak --
The kings jaw opened with a creak.
And then in voice so faint and weak --
The first words that they heard him speak
Were, How about a peanut-butter sandwich?


----------



## HayleeRose (Sep 24, 2010)

I love peanut butter. Sometimes when I get a craving for it I take a spoon full and then dip the spoon full of peanut butter in Nutella, mmm delicious. 

Ps. 
where do you guys find these different flavored peanut butter!




Sweet Tooth said:


> Peanut Butter & Co
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mishty (Sep 24, 2010)

In college we made giant tubs of 'fatty ganja mix', which was mini M&Ms( or regular,peanut M&Ms or peanut butter ones),banana chips,butterscotch morsels(chocolate,white chocolate,peanut butter),dry roasted peanuts(or cashews, or both), and yes, sometimes cornuts or even one fritos, once I threw in a bunch of chicos crushed!)

Directions, get a heaping spoon full of crunchy/smooth peanut butter and then roll said spoon around the bowl of mix, eat with milk or rootbeer.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 24, 2010)

Peanut Butter Jelly Time!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=752_SZIqoYc&feature=related


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 25, 2010)

Makes 6

Ingredients

· 2 1/4 cups self-raising flour, sifted 
· 2/3 cup brown sugar 
· 80g butter, melted, cooled 
· 1/2 cup crunchy peanut butter 
· 1 cup milk 
· 2 eggs, lightly whisked 
· 1 1/2 tablespoons raspberry jam 
· pure icing sugar, to serve

Method

1. Preheat oven to 200°C. Grease a 6-hole 3/4-cup capacity Texas muffin pan or line with paper cases (see note). 
2. Combine flour and sugar in a bowl. Make a well in the centre. 
3. Whisk butter, peanut butter, milk and egg in a jug. Pour into well and gently fold until just combined. Half fill muffin cases with mixture. Top each muffin with 1 teaspoon jam and cover with remaining mixture. Bake for 20 to 22 minutes or until a skewer inserted into the top half of muffin comes out clean. Stand muffins in pan for 5 minutes. Turn onto a wire rack to cool slightly. Dust with icing sugar and serve warm.

Notes & tips

A Texas muffin pan has larger holes than a regular muffin pan. You can make 12 regular-sized muffins from this mix. Bake in a 1/3-cup capacity pan for 15 to 18 minutes.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Sep 25, 2010)

HayleeRose said:


> I love peanut butter. Sometimes when I get a craving for it I take a spoon full and then dip the spoon full of peanut butter in Nutella, mmm delicious.
> 
> Ps.
> where do you guys find these different flavored peanut butter!



I've seen this one at Super Walmart, Target [with food], and Kroger. They also have an online store.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Sep 25, 2010)

When I was in England, I used to like to have this sometimes, too. I actually have seen it in the US at Kroger, but I haven't looked lately as I actually prefer the UK Milky Way one. This one has nougat, chocolate, and caramel. Something has PB flavor, too, but I'm not sure if it's the chocolate or the nougat now. LOL


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 25, 2010)

Sweet Tooth said:


> When I was in England, I used to like to have this sometimes, too. I actually have seen it in the US at Kroger, but I haven't looked lately as I actually prefer the UK Milky Way one. This one has nougat, chocolate, and caramel. Something has PB flavor, too, but I'm not sure if it's the chocolate or the nougat now. LOL



I would guess that its a peanut butter nougat.. but *sigh* I'll just have to find out for myself.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 26, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Peanut butter M&Ms. A gift from the gods.



You _know_ they stole that idea from Reese's Pieces. ...But yes, they are delicious.


----------



## Linda (Sep 26, 2010)

I was at a BBQ/Birthday party tonight and the Birthday Boy (He is 35 by the way) said his favorite sandwhich was peanut butter and bolgna. 

Has anyone heard of this???

I thought I would be sick.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 26, 2010)

Linda said:


> I was at a BBQ/Birthday party tonight and the Birthday Boy (He is 35 by the way) said his favorite sandwhich was peanut butter and bolgna.
> 
> Has anyone heard of this???
> 
> I thought I would be sick.



I can't say I've heard of it, but I don't know why it wouldn't work. After all, peanut butter goes well with bacon, and both bacon and bologna are mainly pork fat.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 28, 2010)

The label on the jar of peanut butter says the serving size is 2 tablespoons. 

Are you serious? I think my sammiches have three servings on them. :huh:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 29, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> ooooohhhh...I think I may have found a replacement for the PB Loco that went out of business---THANKS!!!



*I have eaten 1 too MANY of these...I ATTEST...this is the shizzle of em all!!!!!* 

View attachment PB.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 30, 2010)

I feel like I'm missing out. I've only ever had regular peanut butter, none of these flavored ones. I need to go to the store.


----------



## riplee (Sep 30, 2010)

With all the peanut butter recipes, I wanted to throw in mine for Rice Crispy bars.

3 tablespoons of butter
1 bag of marshmallows
6 cups of Rice Krispies

AND...1/2 jar of peanut butter


YUM !!!:eat2:


----------



## riplee (Oct 31, 2010)

Also...sweet potatoes and squash are both pretty good with peanut butter on them!


----------



## HayleeRose (Nov 8, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I feel like I'm missing out. I've only ever had regular peanut butter, none of these flavored ones. I need to go to the store.



Right? lol

I went into Fredmeyers the other day and seen they had that White chocolate one there, and one with dark chocolate, but they are freaking expensive...


----------



## Dromond (Nov 8, 2010)

Last time I was at the store, they had samples of the dark chocolate and peanut better flavor. Um... ick. Not what I expected at all. The white chocolate flavor might be completely different, but the dark chocolate flavor is kinda nasty.


----------

